# Liberty Movement > Liberty Campaigns > Liberty Campaign Evaluation >  Campaign Evaluation: Shem Kellogg (State House, NH)

## Bryan

This thread is intended to be a collection point of the strong pros and cons of any potential liberty candidate / campaign that is being discussed / promoted on the forum. You are welcome to post both positive and not-so-positive attributes about the candidate as they related to their position on supporting liberty as well as issues relating to their campaign. The most important information may be aggregated in this top post for easy reference.

*Candidate Name:*  Shem Kellogg
*Office Sought:* State House
*Website:* 
*Social Media:* 

*Candidate Profile: On the Issues*
Civil Liberties: ★★★★★ 
Constitutional Issues: ★★★★★ 
Economic Issues: ★★★★★ 
Foreign Policy: ★★★★★ 
Social Issues: ★★★★★ 
*Overall Issues Rating:* ★★★★★ 

*Race Profile: Competition & Demographics*
State: New Hampshire
District: Cook PVI: R+8 (Solid Republican)

Incumbents:
Debra L DeSi mone, R-Atkin son, assumed office 2008 (no confirmation yet)
William G Fri el, R-Atkin son, assumed office 2012 (no confirmation yet)
Jack Ha yes, R-Atkin son, assumed office 2012 (no confirmation yet)
Norman L Ma jor, R-Plai stow, assumed office 1996 (CONFIRMED WILL BE SEEKING REELECTION)

Other Primary Candidates: 
Non-Incumbent Candidates from Other Parties: 

Relevant poll numbers: None.
*Overall Race Profile Rating:* ★★★★★ 

*Miscellaneous Pros/Cons*
Key strong points: strong, pro-liberty activist know by many.

Unknown points for further research: limited

Possible weak points: has not held a prior office (reasonable for this level)

Possible deal breakers:none.

*Overall Rating:* ★★★★★

----------


## skfornh

Thanks

----------


## skfornh

Additional info [borrowed in part from the old RPF straw poll]

*BASIC INFORMATION*
Candidate name: Shem Kellogg
Office sought: New Hampshire State Representative
Political party affiliation: Republican
State & district number: NH Rockingha m 14 (Towns of Atkin son and Plai stow)
Campaign website: TBA
Social media: TBA
Campaign manager: TBD
Fiscal agent: TBA
Date of primary (if applicable): 09 Sept 2014

*DISTRICT*
*Cook PVI*: R+8 (Solid Republican)
*2010 Primary Results*: http://sos.nh.gov/WorkArea/DownloadAsset.aspx?id=455 (note this election was held before the most recent redistricting. See Districts 6 and 8)
*2012 Primary Results*: http://sos.nh.gov/WorkArea/DownloadAsset.aspx?id=26388 (District 14)
My district has four representatives [see incumbents below]. The four candidates who received the highest number of votes are elected to office. As you can see from the 2012 results, all four candidates ran unopposed in the primary; two of them were incumbents, and two were newcomers. Note the vote counts; the four winners received between 800 and 1,000 votes. _Conclusion: I don’t need very many votes to win the primary._

*INCUMBENTS*
Debra L DeSi mone, R-Atkin son, assumed office 2008 (no confirmation yet)
William G Fri el, R-Atkin son, assumed office 2012 (CONFIRMED WILL BE SEEKING REELECTION)
Jack Ha yes, R-Atkin son, assumed office 2012 (no confirmation yet)
Norman L Ma jor, R-Plai stow, assumed office 1996 (CONFIRMED WILL BE SEEKING REELECTION)
As you can see, one of the incumbent state reps is from my town and the remaining three are from the neighboring town. It is unknown at this time if all of the incumbents will be seeking reelection, but I hope to know ASAP. It is possible, however unlikely, that I could file and be unopposed in the primary. My Republican Town Committee is contacting the incumbents to see if they are running for reelection so it can be sure the GOP is fielding enough candidates. Should all four incumbents file to run again, I would only need to defeat one of them. The incumbents are not as receptive to the message of liberty as I am. Every year the NH Liberty Alliance releases a Liberty Rating of state representative based on pro-liberty and anti-liberty votes. For incumbent report cards, see: http://www.nhliberty.org/liberty_rating The NHLA does great work and I am a lifetime member of the organization.

*OTHER PRIMARY AND NON-INCUMBENT CANDIDATES FROM OTHER PARTIES*: TBD

*CAMPAIGN SUPPORT*
*Required campaign budget*: Only < $10K. The NH House of Representatives is the largest lower house in the nation, and the third largest parliamentary body in the English-speaking world. Each member represents an average of 3,291 residents.
*Funds raised for campaign*: None to date
*Relevant polling data*: None (and none anticipated)
*Endorsements received*: None to date
*Personnel*: If primary is contested, anticipate candidate knocking doors full-time from the filing period until the primary with misc. volunteers for lit drops. Volunteer fiscal agent secured. Campaign manager (if necessary) to be announced. Also, remember that in 2012 THIRTY New Hampshire state representatives endorsed Ron Paul. I consider many of these to be friends and some have shared success stories and volunteered to offer assistance with my campaign.

*CAMPAIGN PENETRATION WITHIN DISTRICT*
*What media coverage has your campaign received?* None to date (and little to none anticipated). Possibly letters to the editor of a local weekly newspaper.
*Current campaigning efforts to reach voters?* Anticipate Facebook, basic website, door knocking, yard signs, mailers, possibly polling / robocalls / phonebanking
*Prior accomplishments*: Incumbent elected member of planning board, incumbent appointed member of regional planning commission. I may run for an additional local office in the spring, but I will keep you posted about that.* Filing period for local elections ends January 31. I am thinking about regional school board or school budget committee (especially if one-year or unopposed positions are available).
*Local party activism*: Incumbent elected vice chair of Republican Town Committee (officer elections coming up). Dues-paying member of the RLC state chapter. Dues-paying associate (aka male) member of the NFRW regional chapter. Well-liked by county leadership. Invited to and attended two prospective candidate training sessions hosted by the state House Republican Alliance.
*How long has you and your family been a resident of your district?* I meet New Hampshire’s two-year residency requirement. I am a twelfth-generation New Englander.

*PERSONAL*
*Current employment*: Licensed civil engineer with a focus in public sector / municipal infrastructure at private consulting firm.
*What organizations are you / have you been a part of?* Local fish and game club, Sons of the American Revolution (and numerous national liberty organizations).

----------


## ItsTime

Shem has tirelessly worked as an activist in NH and is well respected in the liberty community. He has my support that is for sure!

----------


## Dreepa

> Shem has tirelessly worked as an activist in NH and is well respected in the liberty community. He has my support that is for sure!


I have known Shem for a few years now... mostly because of his activism.
Shem is a hard worker.
In NH... knocking on doors is key.  Many liberty activists won't spend the time/effort to get to know their neighbors and just think.. because you support liberty you will get elected.  Anyone with 1/2 a brain knows that is not true...The good news is that Shem has what it takes.
With planning and effort this is a winnable race for Shem.  And because Shem busts his ass... I see good things.

Looking forward to supporting Shem here in NH!

----------


## J. W. Evans

I knew Shem from when him, Brad Wyatt, myself, and others were all coordinators in an early statewide group that grew out of the Paul campaign's 2008 movement. I name drop Brad because I know a number of people here know him and the work he's done, and I say Shem is good for New Hampshire in the same way that Brad's good for Massachusetts. Both have tirelessly dedicated numerous hours into advancing the cause of personal liberties and economic freedoms, and any group that happens to enjoy their membership and participation are surely better because of it. Judging by the number of friendly reps already there, Shem is also in good position to learn the proper methods and procedures, if he doesn't already know them going in, so he'd make for a wise, professional choice as well.

Other than being a diligent voice for liberty, Shem's also worldly, probably more than some of the other active reps in the NH megaslature, and has enough connections to muster up a sizable grassroots presence. _Most importantly, I'm pretty sure his ladyfriend is okay with this decision!_ 

I have no doubt he'd make a worthwhile candidate for RPF, and rep for NH.

----------


## Keith and stuff

The guy is amazing. Even if I was a dead voter, I'd vote for him. He is a super hero. Wicked awesome to the max! You know he musta helped Ron Paul up here.

Below are my thoughts on where he stands on the issues.




> *Candidate Profile: On the Issues*
> Civil Liberties: 1000%
> Constitutional Issues: 1000%
> Economic Issues: 1000%
> Foreign Policy: 1000%
> Social Issues: 1000%
> *Overall Issues Rating:* 1000%
> 
> *Overall Rating:*1000%

----------


## Vessol

I met Shem Kellogg for the first time in February of 2011 when I was renting a room with him for CPAC. Since then I've met him at the Porcupine Freedom Festival in 2012 and 2013 and have been able to have a lot of goods discussions with him. Personally, he is a warm guy who is always looking out for people. He is well spoken and is easy to talk to, as well as a diligent and mindful person. I think these traits especially will help him run for the State House. Politically he is as solid as they come. He has been a Ron Paul supporter for years and has consistently taken part in numerous events that further the cause of liberty. He embraces the non-aggression principle in his daily life and is well-versed on the political system that we live in. I'm glad to see that he's finally taken the move fully to New Hampshire and think that he would be an excellent candidate to support for the NH State House. If I would have to rate them, when it comes to every issue he is a 100% in my book.

----------


## Tinnuhana

Here is the first reply (I could find) that Shem posted on RPFs back in 2008. He joined in July 2008:



> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...light=shemdogg


Shemdogg is a very engaging, "accessible" liberty-lover, a motivating force of nature in New Hampshire (and MA). Can't wait for his first money bomb and RPFs subforum.

He's also active with the Ron Paul, Meet-Up groups in the area: 



> http://www.meetup.com/RonPaul-NH/events/157116232/

----------


## Johnnymac

I actually met Shem right here on Ron Paul Forums back when I first Joined. He helped me get involved in the meet up groups in Massachusetts. When Ron Paul was running in 2012 Shem was going door to door in New Hampshire tirelessly working to get the word out. I have the Utmost confidence that Shem would serve as a great State Rep in New Hampshire. Shem is active and involved and has more than what it takes. I look forward to hearing more about his plans in the future. He Has my full Support!!

----------


## Tinnuhana

Oh, yeah, and just don't hold it against him that he's been a site moderator here, too.

----------


## Mikeforpaul

I met Shem for the first time at Peter Schiff’s senate debate on March 2nd, 2010.  Since that debate I’ve run into him at countless other liberty related events around New England.  He’s worked tirelessly to promote the cause of liberty every chance he’s had since the day I met him. 

If the election was held today I would be happy to cast my vote for Shem.  We’ve spent countless hours discussing and debating every subject from Austrian Economics to the philosophy of liberty and I’m confident when I say there is no better candidate to send to the NH house of representative then Shem Kellogg.  He’s earned my support as well as the hundreds of other liberty supporters throughout the great state of New Hampshire he’s touched over the years.

Candidate Profile: On the Issues
Civil Liberties: 100%
Constitutional Issues: 100%
Economic Issues: 100%
Foreign Policy: 100%
Social Issues: 100%
Overall Issues Rating: 100%

----------


## Brian4Liberty

One of our own. Thumbs up!

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

Everyone knows Shem!

----------


## Neal Jiutai

I've known Shem since 2011, when we met on the Ron Paul campaign trail in New Hampshire. I quickly realized that he was one of our campaign's greatest assets, tirelessly working to get out the vote for liberty. He's since moved from Massachusetts to New Hampshire not only to become more free, but to continue the fight to truly make this the 'Live Free or Die' state.

He's been an amazing activist, highly knowledgeable and principled in his philosophy, and I have no doubt that he would make the finest representative that Plaistow has ever seen.

----------


## XTreat

Everything I know about Shem leads me to believe he would be the perfect choice for a RPF endorsement. I met Shem at the DC March for RP and have stayed in contact with him since then. He is a great guy and I feel he would make a great representative in government.

----------


## trey4sports

Met Shem @ CPAC 2011. Seems to know a lot about the issues and is very trustworthy. He has been heavily involved in the Liberty Movement since Ron's first run and has certainly paid his dues. Even if you've never met him you've probably unknowingly seen him on cspan. He was at many of Ron's public speeches during the '12 run. Anyway, best of luck. Hopefully he gets a website with a donation ticker going sometime soon.

----------


## BrendenR

Being a libertarian in MA, if I was at all involved in Ron's 2012 campaign I was sure to have met Shem. 

I first met him at a speech RP gave to at the University of New Hampshire before Ron announced his campaign. He is one of the most active and passionate promoters of liberty I have encountered. I attended RP2012 meetups with him, attended and walked in a NH parade with him, did door-knocking before the NH primary, and he always seemed to be everywhere.

He, and his girlfriend are also tireless advocates of the Free State Project, one of my most admired organizations promoting liberty.

I have never seen him be anything but professional and I'd be thrilled to see him in the statehouse, even if it's not in my state!

----------


## compromise

This is shemdogg right?

----------


## Keith and stuff

This guy seems to be the next coming of liberty. I support him. I encourage him. I'd vote for him if I could. If I lived within 50 miles of him, I'd volunteer for him. He seems more than legit. He is 2 Legit 2 Quit!

----------


## Anti Federalist

Never met Shem, but we travel in the same circles and I know he comes with the _bona fides_.

I'll be more than happy to lend any support I can.

----------


## MegD4Freedom

I met Shem back in 2010 in Boston at a liberty meet-up. He immediately showed his dedication by never missing a beat or meet up after that. I saw him at every sign wave, every door knocking event, we even flyered outside the doors of a Newt Gingrich event in Cambridge to spread awareness about liberty. Shem is just an all around kind,warm and unique person. His charm and sense of humor connected us immediately and we've remained friends ever since. 

I think Shem would make an ideal candidate. I'm not a big voter, per say, as many on here, but I do know that communities would be way better with someone like Shem allowing them to function as they wish with minimal government interference. I know that's how Shem would run it.

I hope everyone gets to meet him at Liberty Forum or PorcFest in NH this year!

----------


## nayjevin

Pros:  Seems legit.

Con's:  Has not yet promised to fund my special interest.

----------


## Bryan

I first meet Shem in 2008 during the Rally for the Republic, Shem was already a member of the site so I knew him from here but I enjoyed getting to talk with him in person. I recently saw Shem again at LPAC 2013 and we talked quite a bit about what he had been working on, various liberty topics and more. I was very impressed with Shem's activism, hes viewpoint, messaging and on his potential ability to be an affective liberty candidate, part of why I talked with him so much at LPAC.

Given the confirmation of his support here, I have assigned initial high remarks for the candidate and campaign. Feel free to post of any reason for any objective.

Otherwise, I see it in liberties best interest for the site to best support this campaign as possible. I think the openness of the campaign will also be a good way for more liberty activists to learn about being involved in campaigns, what it takes, and take their activism to the next level.

Further, our support here could get other possible liberty candidates now sitting on the fence, deciding if they should commit to running or not, to put their hat in the ring knowing there are supporters who can help, even for "smaller" campaigns. IMO, building up candidates is important and a cost-effective way to get them into higher offices later.

I encourage everyone to support Shem Kellogg and his open grassroots campaign, I will be doing my part.

----------


## scrosnoe

Shem Kellog's website is http://www.shemkellogg.com / probably should be added to OP

----------


## donnay

He has my support!  We definitely need pro-Liberty candidates in our state government.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Like the new campaign banner and donation widget on RPF

----------


## Aratus

i once met shemdogg at faneuil hall in boston. i miss him!
we need people like him in local offices in 2018 becuz i think
the Democrats are about to stomp silly the GOP this November
even if Hillary Clinton narrowly looses at the national level...
lets focus on 2018 and 2020 and not our petty spats  here.

----------

